# Port St. Joe boat storage



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I'm headed to PSJ for a few days and the place we're staying doesn't have boat storage (ad said it did). Anybody have suggestions on where to house a boat to keep it secure, under surveillance, behind a fence, etc. preferably where I can get an electric cord to it to charge my TM?


----------

